# Problems with Doordash today?



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

Today has been a pain in the ass with DD. First I get to Cheesecake Factory and they tell my their tablet isn’t working correctly. So I have to place the order and wait 20 minutes. Then they send me to a Burger King that’s located in the eatery of a mile long mall. Now they send me 10 miles to an Indian restaurant that’s closed because of technical issues today WTF. Seems like a lot of people are having problems because every time I go to chat support there’s 30+ people ahead of me. Anyone else having a fcked up day on DD?


----------



## Ab85 (Jul 17, 2016)

uberboy1212 said:


> Today has been a pain in the ass with DD. First I get to Cheesecake Factory and they tell my their tablet isn't working correctly. So I have to place the order and wait 20 minutes. Then they send me to a Burger King that's located in the eatery of a mile long mall. Now they send me 10 miles to an Indian restaurant that's closed because of technical issues today WTF. Seems like a lot of people are having problems because every time I go to chat support there's 30+ people ahead of me. Anyone else having a fcked up day on DD?


That's everyday with DD they always have problems 
Also why do you take Burger King order from them just decline it


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

Ab85 said:


> That's everyday with DD they always have problems
> Also why do you take Burger King order from them just decline it


My area is new to DD and not very busy on weekdays so I don't really have the option to pick and choose orders. It was a $10+ order and I usually have no problem with BK. Had I known that it was in the giant mall I would have declined it though. Fast food orders are a little annoying but I average $10+ per order so I have no problem doing them.


----------

